# Entering my last year of college...



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

5th year, yay... or not. :lol

I'm getting very worried about my GPA. What's bad is that my major GPA is actually quite a bit lower than my overall. I'm not sure how much fixing I can do this year in regards to that. I'm worried it's just going to end up going down even more this year and I can't afford that. My classes are fairly hard this year which is why I'm saying that (yeah, I suck at picking classes :lol). I don't even have a good excuse for making poor grades, it's not like I have an active social life or anything.

I guess this really hit home when my manager asked for my major GPA and commented that it was low. And I know GPA isn't everything, but it helps get my foot in the door especially if I don't have much experience in my field (computer science). And now I can't even impress employers with that because it's so bad. 

Most of my college career has been a mess up really. What's that lovely phrase? Oh yeah, "if I could only go back knowing what I know now..." *sigh*


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Ames105 said:


> I don't even have a good excuse for making poor grades, it's not like I have an active social life or anything.


SA and depression can get in the way. :hug Take advantage of the counseling services at your college if you need to. It might help a great deal.

Good luck with your final year of college


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

> SA and depression can get in the way.


I wish I could use that as an excuse, but I can't.There are people who suffer from anxiety and depression and are still able to pull straight A's.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

hey don't feel so bad

I'm entering my last year and it's my SIXTH year with very mediocre grades... it's so embarassing and depressing

I'm also living on my own which shows my lack of social life and friends


----------



## paranoid (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. My last year and my GPA sucks. Especially because of a semester a couple years ago when I just stopped going to classes and took all F's for the semester because of my anxiety. Really screwed my GPA over... 

I don't know what I'm going to do after graduation and am stressed out about it. I don't think anyone is going to want to hire me and I doubt I could get into grad school. :stu I wish I could do the whole thing over too. I've screwed up so many times.


----------



## DrunkPanda (Aug 29, 2007)

ames, just wondering if you could post what your gpa is, i'm curious about what you consider low. i know someone who said they had a low gpa and it was a 3.5.


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

My overall gpa is a 3.1 and my major gpa is even lower, which I know is not good at all.


----------



## DrunkPanda (Aug 29, 2007)

that doesn't sound bad to me. and you still have time to raise it a little. mine is actually a little bit under 3.0, i think if you are above 3.0 you are fine


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Ha, I have just under 2.8, but it doesn't matter anymore as long as I'm above 2.0. I'm pretty sure my future employers will take anyone with the degree they can get and forget about GPA.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My third semester I had horrible anxiety and depression. My term GPA was about a 2.8 
I rebounded in my fourth and fifth though 

3.1 is pretty much average, isn't it?


----------

